# CEBU CITY | Lucima Residences | 132m | 433ft | 37 fl | U/C



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

Project Name: Lucima Residences
Location: Cebu Business Park, Cebu City, Philippines
Developer: Arthaland
Architect: Saraiva + Associados

All photos from *Manila Bulletin*.

** Project Renderings*






































** Site Location










* Groundbreaking Ceremony was held last 07/05/2021*










** Site Progress as of 07/07/2021*












Mio David said:


> -----


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

Other renderings also, from *Envision*.


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*08/06/2021








*



Mio David said:


> Gi pun.an nag isa ka backhoe


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*08/24/2021








*



Mio David said:


> -----


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*09/10/2021*












Mio David said:


> Retaining wall


----------



## Mio David (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*02/04/2022*












Mio David said:


> .....


----------



## ayawkopatiri (11 mo ago)




----------



## heartless09 (Mar 6, 2019)




----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*05/27/2022* - Nyls Andy Alberca via *SkyScraperCity Cebu*

*







*


----------



## jimPUNKZ (Nov 5, 2010)




----------



## heartless09 (Mar 6, 2019)




----------



## slimer (Dec 4, 2005)

07.04.22 by me


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

mabolo.cebu said:


> ..























phatad said:


> ..


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*08/22/2022








*



johnrob15 said:


> From Tsuyoshi Horigome youtube channel.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

john luke said:


> ..


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

mabolo.cebu said:


> ..


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

heartless09 said:


> ..


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

heartless09 said:


> ..


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

phatad said:


> Already visible at this part of Cardinal Rosales Avenue (Ayala Rd.)


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

kennethisonline said:


> ..


----------



## heartless09 (Mar 6, 2019)




----------

